# The logical connectors OR and XOR



## Ilmen

Good evening everybody.

In Japanese, for expressing the logical conjunction "A and B", you use the と particle 「ＡとＢ」, or the や particle to express "A and B among other things".
But what I would want to know is how to express two other similar logical operators: the inclusive OR ("A and/or B") and the exclusive OR ("(either) A or B").

The inclusive OR (logical disjunction) is "A and/or B" in English: the condition is true if A and B are true or if only one of them is true, bu not if they are both wrong.
For instance: "Bob and/or Jack must come" mean that one of them, or both of them, must come.

The exclusive OR (XOR) is "(either) A or B" :  the condition is true only if one of them is true, but not if they are both true.
For example: "The red one or the blue one? You have to choose one of them (but not both)".

So, how do you express these logical connectors ("(either) ... or" and "and/or") in Japanese?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## q_006

I believe the exclusive would use docchi. As in: A ka B, docchi wa hoshii desu ka? 

In hiragana: A かB、どっちはほしいですか？


----------



## NTV

q_006 said:


> A かB、どっちはほしいですか？


ＡとＢ、どっちがほしいですか。


----------



## q_006

Ok the が is because it's a question but why と and not か?


----------



## NTV

「AとB、どっち」は略式です。
either A or B ＝ AとBとどちら
コーヒーと紅茶とどちらになさいますか


----------



## Ilmen

Let's take some examples. What about the next sentences?

1. In this crossroads, you can either carry staight on or turn left.
2. These flowers can be either blue, purple or red.
3. Apples can be red, yellow and/or green.

Can the seconde one be translated as below?
「この花は青いと紫色と赤いとぢっちがありえますよ。」

As for the "and/or" disjunction (third example), can I use the multiple actions/states 「～たりする」 form as below?
「リンゴは赤かったり、金色だったり、緑色だったり出来ます。」
Or is this usage inappropriate?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Wishfull

小学生が母親に、物の色について質問中。
小学生：「おかあさん、カーネーションの色は赤だけでしょう？」
母親：「いや、赤だけじゃなくて、カーネーションの色には赤とピンクと白があるんだよ。」

小学生：「じゃあ、リンゴは赤だけでしょう？」
母親；「リンゴも赤だったり、黄色だったり、緑だったりすることもあるんだよ。」

小学生；「じゃあ日本の旗も？」
母親；「日本の旗は、白地に赤だけだよ。」


----------



## Ilmen

とても面白い問答ですね～。ありがとうございます。♪
ですが、花の例にとって、同時に数々の色があれば、どう言うのです？
「がある」を脱んだら、色は可能性の目録じゃなくて、同時に多数の色です？

「その花は赤だけじゃなくて、色には赤とピンクと白なんだよ。」＝ "This flower isn't only red, but is red, pink and white at the same time, you know."
これは正しくないですか？

ずいぶん苦手な日本語を許してください。


----------



## Wishfull

美術学校の講義で、白黒写真でグレーに写っている、同一色と思われる複数のチューリップを見せられて、
「光学的に、このチューリップは実際は何の色の可能性がありますか」
「赤、紫、青の*いずれ*の可能性*も*ありえます」
「赤、紫、青のいずれかの可能性があります。」


昨日あなたが見に行ったオランダ村のチューリップは何色だった？

赤や紫や青だったよ。
赤や紫や青のチューリップが咲いていたよ。


----------



## Ilmen

Thank you again, Wishfull, this was also very informative. 

Well, I'll try to express logical OR and XOR in some various sentences. Please let me know if I'm wrong.  

"In this crossroads, you can either carry staight on or turn left (but you cannot turn right)."
「この十字路には、真っ直ぐ続けたり、左折したり出来るのです。（ですが、右折できません。）」
Though I wonder if the ～たり form is able to express an explicitly exhaustive list of possibilities. Maybe is there a more adequate construction?

My second try:
A1) Please take the blue box and the orange one (only these two ones).
A2) Please take the blue box, the orange or any other one.
A3) Please take the blue box and/or the orange one (maybe the two).
A4) Please take either the blue box or the orange one (but not both of them).

A1) 青色、オレンジ色の箱のいずれかを取ってください。
A2) 青色やオレンジ色の箱を取ってください。
A3) ???
A4) ???

I have no idea for expressing logical OR and XOR in A3 and A4. :|


My third try:
B1) The ball inside the box is blue, orange and green (all these three colors).
B2) The ball inside the box is either blue, orange or green (only these colors, no others).
B3) The ball inside the box is either blue and rough, or red and smooth (no other possibility).
B1) その箱の中の玉は水色、オレンジ色、緑色のいずれかがあるのです。
B2) その箱の中の玉は水色だったり、オレンジ色だったり、緑色だったりすることがあるのです。
B3) その箱の中の玉は水色と凹凸だったり、赤と滑らかだったりすることがあるのです。

Is these translations wrong?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Ilmen

Well, I don't know why I've written all these examples, it is somewhat confusing ; let's forget them, I'll simplify my questions:

Let's assume that Ⓐ, Ⓑ, Ⓒ are regular nouns.

1) Is that right that 「Ⓐ、Ⓑ、Ⓒのいずれもありえる」 and 「Ⓐ、Ⓑ、Ⓒのいずれかがある」 mean "it is possible that there are Ⓐ and Ⓑ and Ⓒ (at the same time)"?

2) Is that right that 「ⒶとⒷとⒸがある」 means "there are Ⓐ and Ⓑ and Ⓒ (not obligatory at the same time)"

3) Is that right that 「Ⓐだったり、Ⓑだったり、Ⓒだったりすることもある」 means "there is possibly Ⓐ or Ⓑ or Ⓒ (among other things)"?

4) How to say explicitely that something is either Ⓐ or Ⓑ or Ⓒ but that there is no any other posibility? As aught I know, the ～たり form always implies that there is other possibilities, doesn't it?

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## mikun

Hi,
少し硬い表現ですが接続する名詞全てが該当する場合は'及び'を使い、いずれか一つが該当する場合は'又は'を使うというルールがあります。
1)の場合はA,B及びCがあり得る、A,B又はCがあり得るとなります。
2)もA,B及びCがある。でしょうか？
3)はA,B、C又はその他の色である。でしょうか？
4)はA,B又はCである。でしょう。


----------



## Ilmen

ご確答ありがとうございます。

Well, I've done some researchs about logical conjunctions in Japanese.

Here is what the Japanese Wikipedia say about that:

Logical AND: 論理積
Logical OR: 論理和
Logical XOR: 排他的論理和

To sum up, if we have the two following assertions:
1) 「私の身長は 160 cm 以上である」
2) 「私の体重は 50 kg 以上である」
... and that we combine them with each of the three following logical operators: AND (論理積), OR (論理和) and XOR (排他的論理和), we obtain the three following sentences:

AND (論理積): 「私の身長は 160 cm 以上であり、かつ私の体重は 50 kg 以上である」
OR (論理和): 「私の身長は 160 cm 以上か、または私の体重は 50 kg 以上である」
XOR (排他的論理和): 「私は身長160cm以上であり体重が50kg以上である」

Well, I have two question about these sentences.
In the one hand, what is this "かつ" in the sentence with AND? What this means exactly?
In the second hand, I do not really understand why the sentence with XOR (AでありBである) is not conjunctive as the AND one. To me, a clause ending with an あり preceding a sentence implies that the two propositions (A and B) are simultaneously true. Am I wrong on this?

Besides, I wonder: is there any difference of meaning between 「AとBとCがある」 and  「A、B及びCがある」?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## mikun

Hi,
数理論理学は日常用語でなく専門記号を用いて考えることが多いので日本語ではない別の言語を用いて作業していると考えた方がいいのではないでしょうか？（フランスでは如何ですか？）。
論理積は∩、論理和は∪を使うというのが国際的な共通語のようです。
論理積、論理和を日本（日常）語に翻訳すれば
①　大相撲の入門資格は身長173cm以上及び体重75Kg以上である。（両方該当しないと不可）
②　医師国家試験は大学において医学の正規の課程を修めて卒業した者、医師国家試験予備試験に合格した者及び/又は外国の医学校を卒業し･･･した者が受験できる。（どれか1つが該当すれば可、「及び」と「又は」の両方が使えそうな感じですね）
位でしょうか？
排他的論理和は複数の入力回路がある場合に一つの入力回路のみが真の場合、出力が真となり、全ての入力回路が偽又は全ての入力回路が真の場合に出力が偽となる回路を指しているようですが、このような状況は日常生活ではあまり起こらないのでこのような事情を説明する日本（日常）語は存在しないのではないかと思っています。
「かつ」は両方含むという意味なので「及び」と同じ意味合いかと思います。行政及び法律ではこのような場合「及び」を使うことが多いようです。


----------



## Ilmen

ミクンさん、こんにちは。

ご説明ありがとうございました。日本語で書きますが、ずいぶん苦手な日本語を許してください。

初めな質問が分かったか確かじゃないですが。いかにも、フランスではその専門記号（∩と∪）が使用されるのです。
それでも、論理の演算子じゃなくて集合論の演算子です。論理の演算子（∧と∨）は多分一段と適切だと思いますが。
∧は論理積（AND）、∨は論理和（OR）です。一般的に排他的論理和が⊕と書きます。

しかし、知りたいことが日常用語でこの論理関係をどう表しましょうか。
もう一度、とてもへたな日本語を許してください。^^"

I hope I've not made too many awful mistakes. 

Well, and what about my second question? Why it is said that 「*A*であり*B*である」 imply a exclusive disjunction relation between the two statments A and B ? That's a nonsens. 
The "あり" form of the verb ある is called "adverbial form". There is what Flaminius-san have said about its difference with the _te_-form:



Flaminius said:


> Both the adverbial form and the te-form can enumerate items and express a sequence (both logical and temporal) of events. The only difference to my mind is a certain tendency. The former is more used for enumeration, and the latter for sequences.



When you say 「彼は少年の父であり、師匠でもあった。」, it is not implied that the target person can only be either the father or the master of the young man, doesn't it?

Is Wikipedia wrong about that or is there some subtlety I did not get?
Thank you in advance for your clarifications.


----------



## phyzzy

AでありBである is always A AND B, thus he was the father and the master of the boy *at the same time.* If you want to say "A is B or C", it will be AかBである like: そこの人は白衣を着ているから、医者か科学者だろう。

I think OR logical expression is:
AかB、(どちら/どっち)か一方*でも*真なら、Cは真。
and XOR is:
AかB、(どちら/どっち)か一方*(のみ/だけ)*が真なら、Cは真。

But if A and B are complete sentence, there is no conjunction for XOR unlike AND(A、かつBなら...), or OR(A、またはBなら...) so you should try (A AND NOT B) OR (NOT A AND B) structure instead. (AかつBでない、またはAでないかつBなら...)
Hmm... sounds redundant? Perhaps (A OR B) AND NOT (A AND B) is better (AまたはB、しかし両方ではないなら).

ところで、AとBを多用してたら血液型のことが思い浮かんだのですが、ちょうど良い例だと思うのでちょっと説明してみます。
血液型は赤血球の表面にある抗原の種類で決まる。抗原にはAとBの2種類があり、そのどちらか(のうち、)一方*のみ*を持っていたらそれぞれA型、B型となり、*両方とも*持っているならAB型、*どちらも*持っていないのであればO型になる。

For more than three things:
OR-ish:
A、B、C...のうち、どれか一つでも真なら...
A、B、C...のうち、少なくとも二つが真なら...

XOR-ish:
A、B、C...のうち、どれか一つ*のみ/だけ*が真なら...
A、B、C...のうち、どれか二つ*のみ/だけ*が真なら...

A formal word いずれか can replace どちらか|どれか in any case above.


----------



## Ilmen

Welcome on WordReference, Phyzzy.

Your explanation was very comprehensive. You have understood what I was asking for, and your reply was extremely interesting. 
You have solved my main issue.
どうもありがとうございました。

I guessed that または was not actually an exclusive disjunction, just like the English "or" does. You have confirmed my thought. 

In fact, the article of the Japanese Wikipedia treating of logical XOR connector was right, I have just not understood a subtelty in the text:



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> 「私の身長は160cm以上である」と「私の体重は52kg未満である」の二つの命題の排他的論理和は、これらのうち一方のみが成り立つことであるから、「私は身長160cm以上であり体重が52kg以上である。あるいは、私は身長160cm未満であり体重が52kg未満である。」となる。



Here they simply inverted one of the two assertion by changing 以上 (minimum) to 未満 (maximum), what I have not noticed. 


Yet, I have still one or two question of lesser importance.
1) Is there any difference of meaning between 「AとBとCがある」 and 「A、B及びCがある」?
2) Is "あるいは" a synonyme of または?

Thank you in advance. ♪


----------



## Ilmen

Well, I have found this about あるいは:
http://dic.yahoo.co.jp/dsearch/0/0na/00575300/
If I rightly understood, this word can either means 「または」, 「もしかすると」 or 「それとも」, and the only case where it can not be replaced with 「または」 is when it means 「もしかすると」. Am I right on this point?

Still, I would really want to know if there is generally no difference between 「AとBとCがある」 and 「A、B及びCがある」. I would be grateful if someone could confirm or invalidate this; if you can think to a difference, you don't have to explain it here, it could be the object of another topic if needed.


----------



## mikun

Hi,
Yes, you are right. There are 3 usage styles for 'あるいは' word.
1. To list up several items of one situation, for example imagine at お花見situation,
花を見るものあるいは酒を飲むものあるいは団子を食うものあるいは歌を歌うものそれぞれ日ごろの憂さを晴らしていたようです。
2. To suspect or doubt, for example,
日本橋(nihonbashi)と聞いて東京まで来たがあるいは大阪の日本橋(nipponbashi)であったか？
3. To express several issues which contains one true, for example,
君は岡君、加藤君あるいは佐藤君だっけ
Maybe only 3rd case will be changeable to 又は or 若しくは

Concerning 「AとBとCがある」 and 「A、B及びCがある」, It is almost same but there are small differences.


----------



## Ilmen

Hi Mikun.  Thank you very much for your confirmation. ^^ ご確認ありがとうございます。

As I've previously said, the only think I have wanted to know about 「*A*と*B*と*C*がある」 and 「*A*、*B*及び*C*がある」 was if there was any difference (maybe in some circumstances) between them. I did not ask for examples: I've already learned many interesting things in this thread; if I come to need more details about their different usage, I would open another thread for this purpose.

Therefore, I have no further question on this topic. Thank you all for your helpful explanations. 


*EDIT:* I wonder why did you use two different readings for 日本橋 in your example #2. I asked for it in this thread (in order to avoid off-topic): 日本 pronunciation: にほん vs にっぽん.


----------



## mikun

Hi,
I'm afraid that there are very few reasonable rules how to pronounce these local area Kanji-names, including 日本. Local peoples have determined how to pronounce their own areas. For example,
町 is pronounced 'chou' or 'machi'.
Some people says that 'chou' areas were where 'Samurai' lived in , and 'machi' areas were where citizen lived in.
Though in Kanda areas there are patched 'chou', and 'machi' areas, for example 小川町(ogawa machi), 神保町(jinnbou chou), 司町(tukasa machi) in neighboring district. It is not sure that the difference comes from dwelling peoples difference.
Tokyo （日本橋）本町、people will pronounce honchou, Osaka（堺筋）本町, people will pronounce honmachi.
It is quite difficult for us to find correct pronounciation of these places if we have never lived in these areas.


----------



## Ilmen

Hi again.
Thank you for your clarification. I guess that place name pronunciation can be sometimes very delicate.


----------

